# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Поработаю на заменах

## Gavor

Профессиональный певец с огромным репертуаром и опытом поработает на заменах.
Могу работать один, дуэтом, с кем нибудь в паре. Возможны любые варианты

т. 8 916 203 03 95 Саша :Aga:

----------

